# Roland HD-1 V-drums



## jacksonplayer (Sep 1, 2008)

I just won a Roland HD-1 V-Drum set on eBay. This is the entry-level V-drum kit, which is nice for a beginner for several reasons: 

--price. I got mine used for $400.
--compactness.
--ease of setup
--the sounds in the module are surprisingly good for the price. I can always MIDI out to my Motif ES-6 if need be.
--the kick and hi-hat pedals are triggers rather than regular pedals, which is nice for not having to buy additional hardware and so my downstairs neighbors won't get as much "thump" at 3am.
--Has a mesh snare.

Roland HD-1 V-DrumsÂ® Lite :: Overview

I looked at the comparable Yamaha and Simmons units, but they have rubber snares, which I find almost unplayable. 

The biggest downsides of the Roland are that none of the drums have multiple zones, the snare doesn't have a rimshot, and having two pedals limits you--it has a double kick setting, but then you have no pedal control over the hi-hat.

Despite these limitations, I think the HD-1 will serve my recording needs. I'm basically a beginner. I've been programming drums for 20 years and can keep some basic beats on the real thing. But there's really no need to spend $2,000+ on a better V-Drum setup until I can actually play stuff...


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 2, 2008)

I been trying this same one out at guitar center. Im thinking about getting it to learn to play the drums. Plus my 2 year old son loves playing it also, every we go to GC he wants to play them 

it has one setting where its a bunch of "Voice" sounds, that is freaky 


check out this video. it has all the sounds from the set.
Stop Dreaming, Start Drumming. :: V-Drums Lite HD-1


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 2, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I been trying this same one out at guitar center. Im thinking about getting it to learn to play the drums. Plus my 2 year old son loves playing it also, every we go to GC he wants to play them



My wife also wants to learn to play drums, so I can already see us flipping a coin to see who gets the V-Drums every evening. Maybe we'll have to get "his and hers" sets... 

I've been wanting a set of V-Drums since they came out, and it's great that Roland finally put together a basic beginner set. I can see many parents being thrilled that they don't have to spend big bucks and wear earplugs while their kid practices.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 2, 2008)

that would be pretty cool "His & Her" sets  Yeah I wanted to play drums way before I was able to get a guitar. When I was 14 my cusin was selling his drum set for $250 and my mom wouldnt get it for me. I had to buy my first guitar myself also


----------

